
Was I a Torturer in Iraq? - ShaneBonich
http://lithub.com/was-i-a-torturer-in-iraq/
======
foldr
Yes.

It would be more interesting to hear from the victims. This is the same kind
of self-indulgent crap that the perpetrators of atrocities always put out,
once they have the sense to realize that opinion has swung against them. We
got the exact same thing from Speer and the other "reformed" Nazis.

